

Scanning Your Money to the Bank - aneesh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/07/scanning-your-money-to-the-bank/?ref=technology

======
marvin
Ok, I'm going to be an ass now.

Ha-ha, stupid Americans solving problems you don't need to have. Over in
Europe we don't use checks. This entire problem goes away if every minor cash
transfer happens electronically in the first place. You're attacking the wrong
end of the challenge.

[Seriously, you need to pass a new law in order to be able to do this? Not
only are you attacking a non-existent problem, you are also involving the
inertia of politics in order to do so. This is the most stupid thing I have
heard all day.]

~~~
pchristensen
Dude, I wish more Americans had to carry the shame of knowing that our banking
system feels about circa 1982 compared to some other countries. After a couple
years in Sweden and a couple months in Finland, there were plenty of times I
walked out of a bank, hanging my head with shame, dreading having to go home
and write on a piece of paper who I wanted to give money to, then give them
that piece of paper, then they could take that little piece of paper to a
bank, who would inspect my piece of paper and in a couple days, give them some
money.

Sure this check scanning thing is an improvement, but it's lipstick on a
wombat as far as I'm concerned.

